# Zeigen, wie es ist, dort zu leben



## Dornröschen

Estoy tratando de traducir la frase:

*Ich will ihnen zeigen, wie es ist, dort zu leben.

*
Traducirla literalmente me suena muy raro:

_Quiero mostrarles cómo es vivir allí._ ?!?!

Cómo se puede decirlo en español? Gracias de antemano!


----------



## jordi picarol

Quiero mostrarles cómo se vive allí/cómo es la vida allí.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## ayuda?

*Otra posibilidad?*  Genau wie es auf deutsch steht—wörtlich??
Quiero/deseo mostrarles cómo es vivir allí.


----------



## jordi picarol

Me temo que "Quiero/deseo mostrarles cómo es vivir allí." no es buen castellano.


----------



## MuxoAlberto

Saludos,

en mi opinión, Jordi, la frase de "ayuda?" me parece igual de correcta que la tuya; es tan buen castellano como el tuyo. Las dos frases son igual de buenas, igual de representativas e igual de útiles, pues más de una vez he utilizado tanto tu forma como la suya. Otra cosa es que sea menos utilizado por su extrema formalidad, pero es igual de bueno.

Por ende:

"Quiero/deseo mostrarles cómo se vive allí."

"Quiero/deseo mostrarles cómo es la vida allí."

"Quiero/deseo mostrarles cómo es vivir allí."

Son sendas frases correctas.


----------



## jordi picarol

El infinitivo en castellano puede hacer funciones de sustantivo. Por ejemplo: Vivir en un pueblo puede ser aburrido/La vida en un pueblo puede ser aburrida. Pero ciertas estructuras, aunque gramaticalmente correctas, no son de uso general, resultan raras y forzadas. Yo no aconsejaría a ningún estudiante de castellano usar (el uso) de expresiones que yo prefiero no usar. Naturalmente, también "en mi opinión".


----------



## MuxoAlberto

¡Exacto Jordi!


----------



## Dornröschen

Muchísimas gracias a tod@s!
Entiendo que la traducción "directa" no es falsa, pero sería mejor utilizar otra forma como p.e. "la vida" en vez de "vivir".

Pero qué pasa con la frase "Wie ist es, Präsident zu sein?" o también "Ich wüsste gerne, wie es ist, Präsident zu sein."?
(Equivale al inglès "What is it like...?"/"I'd like to know what it is like...")

Aquí se podría decir "Cómo es ser presidente?"/"Me gustaría saber cómo es ser presidente."? Porque no me ocurre otra manera de decirlo.


----------



## jordi picarol

Tenemos la expresión: "¿en qué consiste...? Aunque resulta un poco raro. Habría que intentarlo con una perífrasis.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Alemanita

En google hay más de 27.000.000 entradas con "cómo es ser". 
http://www.google.de/#fp=6406a8bffc35f5d1&q="cómo+es+ser+"
En su mayoría de países hispanoparlantes.
Supongo que se usa bastante y se entiende tal cual como lo propones. Wie ist es, X zu sein? Wie es ist, X zu sein.
Un saludo.


----------



## Geviert

> se entiende tal cual como lo propones.



En efecto, así es.


----------



## Dornröschen

Muchas gracias!


----------

